# Slacker Geometrie stimmt nicht?



## haha (24. April 2009)

hab heut mal an mein 07er socom die slacker ausfaller (150mm) verbaut. ich habe sowohl vorher als auch nachher die tretlagerhöhe vermessen, leider konnte ich lediglich einen höhenunterschied von 3mm feststellen. laut intense soll die veränderung sage und schreibe 1,27cm betragen. eine genaue messung des lenkwinkels konnte ich nicht durchführen, die angegebene veränderung von einem grad kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, da das tretlager dafür ja wesentlich niedriger sein müsste.
wer hat den an seinem socom oder anderen intense ebenfalls die slacker montiert und kann mal nachmessen? ich komme mir nämlich ganz ehrlich etwas verarscht vor..


----------



## fl1p (24. April 2009)

Hast Du die neuen Ausfallenden denn mal mit den alten verglichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (24. April 2009)

ja, schon. ist kein großer unterschied zu bemerken, außer das die teile statt 170 180 gramm wiegen..


----------



## speedy_j (24. April 2009)

aber sollte der achspunkt nicht deutlich verschoben sein?


----------



## haha (25. April 2009)

ja, der achspunkt ist auf jeden fall etwas weniger als einen cm nach hinten verschoben. hab heute mal ne ausgiebige testfahrt gemacht und ich wurde dann doch noch positiv überrascht. auch wenn die angegebenen geometriewerte nicht ganz stimmen, das rad ist jetzt deutlich laufruhiger. man hat auf jeden fall das gefühl, das alles etwas nach hinten verschoben ist. in kurven muss man sich auf jeden fall mehr bemühen, den gleichen druck aufs vorderrad zu bekommen als mit den alten ausfallern. insgesamt ist das fahrverhalten jetzt irgendwie sicherer. im großen und ganzen hat sich der kauf also gelohnt. würd mich aber trotzdem noch interessieren, ob ich mich einfach nur zu dumm zum messen der tretlagerhöhe anstelle, oder ob die höhenveränderung tatsächlich nur so minimal ist.


----------



## speedy_j (25. April 2009)

ist der achspunkt nur nach hinten verschoben oder auch ein wenig nach oben gewandert? ich kann mir momentan nicht vorstellen, dass nur ein verschieben des achspunktes nach hinten das tretlager um mehr als einen zentimeter nach unten bringt.

hast du vielleicht lust die neuen noch einmal auszubauen und alt und neu zu fotografieren?


----------



## haha (25. April 2009)

wie gesagt, nach meinen messungen wandert das tretlager lediglich etwa 3mm nach unten.. 
ich werd aber auf jeden fall die teile nochmal ausbauen und vergleichsfotos machen


----------



## Osama (25. April 2009)

Durch die nach hinten versetzte Achse wird der Hebel länger, 
so bekommst Du bei gleicher Dämpfer einstellung mehr SAG.

D.h. tiefers Trettlager (beim aufsitzen) und entsprechend ein flacherer Lenkwinkel.

So ist jedenfalls mal meine theorie dazu.

Danke für die aufmerksamkeit


----------



## haha (26. April 2009)

damit wirst du recht haben. mir ist bei meiner gestrigen testfahrt das heck schon etwas weicher vorgekommen. ich sollte mal die tretlagerhöhe im komplett eingefederten zustand messen. eventuell komm ich ja dann auf den unterschied von 1,2 cm. das werd ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren und dann berichten.


----------



## iRider (26. April 2009)

haha schrieb:


> damit wirst du recht haben. mir ist bei meiner gestrigen testfahrt das heck schon etwas weicher vorgekommen. ich sollte mal die tretlagerhöhe im komplett eingefederten zustand messen. eventuell komm ich ja dann auf den unterschied von 1,2 cm. das werd ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren und dann berichten.



Wer mißt mißt Mist.....
Ich denke mal Du hast beim Messen einen Fehler gemacht. Mein Tretlager kam 11 mm runter, grob gemessen. Aber auf alle Fälle mehr als 3 mm. Jetzt bei 355 oder knapp 14".


----------



## haha (26. April 2009)

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem federweg aus? normalerweise müsste doch durch den längeren radstand auch der federweg mehr werden, zumindest nach meinen überlegungen.. auch beim fahren hat man mmn jetzt mehr reserven. weiss jemand etwas zum federweg? wär mal interessant, vorrausgesetzt meine vermutung stimmt, wieviel mm bzw. cm mehr federweg durch den radstand zustande kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gustav gans (27. Juni 2009)

haha schrieb:


> wie gesagt, nach meinen messungen wandert das tretlager lediglich etwa 3mm nach unten..
> ich werd aber auf jeden fall die teile nochmal ausbauen und vergleichsfotos machen




hallo

sag mal hastu damals fotos gemacht?


mfg


----------



## haha (27. Juni 2009)

nöö, aber der unterschied ist an den ausfallern dann doch sichtbar.. und auch deutlich spürbar. ich fahr nur noch die teile. bin halt immer etwas ungeduldig mit neuen teilen, wenn da evtl. was nicht stimmt, mecker ich halt was ich gut an der neuen geo finde: das tretlager ist noch nicht so tief wie bei nem sunday oder session 88. nach kurzer eingewöhnungszeit fährts sich wunderbar ohne aufsetzer.


----------



## gustav gans (28. Juni 2009)

hei,...

na ja,...ich hab eigentlich die selben "probleme" mit der karre,.....fährt nervös,....überschlagsgefühl,.....viel zu viel druck aufs vorderrad,....
größe medium bei 181 cm
meine bedenken sind die, das die slacker dropouts die der tricks per foto hochgeladen hat eigentlich die sind die ich eh schon montiert hab,....
kann da keinen unterschied feststellen!


bin gerne bereit in die karre geld zu investieren, wenns hilft,...
doch würd ich echt gern mal sehen wie so ein slacker dropout im vergleich zu nem normalen aussieht,....170 euro is net ohne,....
ich find kein bild!

mfg


----------



## haha (28. Juni 2009)

warte kurz ich mach eins. die vom trickz sind 100% in ordnung, ich hab meine auch über ihn gekauft.


----------



## haha (28. Juni 2009)

so, hier:
oben normal, drunter slacker:


----------



## Monster666 (10. August 2010)

Wo kann man Slacker Ausfallenden bestellen,
suche welche für`s M3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (11. August 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Wo kann man Slacker Ausfallenden bestellen,
> suche welche für`s M3.



http://www.powellprecision.com/

Da werden sie geholfen.


----------



## samsnatch13 (12. August 2010)

Wenn es gut ist steht es auch reingraviert sehe foto









Ich kann nur sagen es ist das besten was man für dem socom machen kann. Du kriegst damit ein komplet neues rad. (sorry für mein slechtes Deutsch)

diesen haben auch beiden die slackers


----------



## charly.jr (24. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für mein Socom 150mm Ausfallenden.
Falls jemand oder evtl sogar mehrere von euch welche bestellen möchten,
bitte eine Nachricht an [email protected] schreiben.
In der Gruppe können wir sicher Porto sparen.

Gruß aus Berlin, charly


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (7. April 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Slacker Dropouts von WorksComponents aus England? Oder fahrt ihr alle die von PowellPrecision? Ich denke die wären schneller zu bekommen.


----------

